

Best international flight finder - precisioncoder

I'm looking to book some international flights, specifically from Halifax, NS, Canada to Linz, Austria.  Hacker News members often seem very travel savvy so I wanted to ask for tools/strategies. I've been mainly searching on flight aggregators but there are so many and flight prices fluxuate so much it's hard to figure out which ones are worth using.
======
ColinWright
I have a travel agent. I first check with <http://matrix.itasoftware.com/> for
the sorts of times and flights that are available, then I check with
<http://hipmunk.com> to see what sorts of prices might be reasonable, then I
call or email my travel agent and give him my departure and arrival windows,
and my maximum transit time, and let him work it out.

The time this saves is well worth the extra money. I can spent my time doing
something I'm good at, enjoy, and pays money, rather than something I'm bad
at, don't have the tools for, don't enjoy, and doesn't pay that well.

~~~
precisioncoder
Thanks for the tip. I'm unfortunately not at the point where having a travel
agent gives me a good reward but I don't mind doing it myself most of the
time. Just fyi both of those site returned prices that were around 1/3 more
expensive (up to 500€ more) than cheapflights.ca or <http://www.momondo.com/>

------
yonahw
Can't purchase through them, but very comprehensive flight search can be found
at <http://matrix.itasoftware.com/>

------
pawelwentpawel
Did you try skyscanner.net?

~~~
precisioncoder
No I didn't, tried them now, and they gave pretty bad results for me. 700€
more expensive than the cheapest ticket I found so far.

